# VGA passtrought problems [RISOLTO]

## dylanmc

Ciao a tutti, soon due settimane che senza fortuna sto provando il VGA passtrought sulla mio computer, ma senza riuscirci  :Sad: 

Ho una Asus prime B350 plus, e due schede video.

Questi sono i miei gruppi IOMMU

```

assword: 

IOMMU Group 0 00:01.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:1452]

IOMMU Group 0 00:01.3 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:1453]

IOMMU Group 0 01:00.0 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:43bb] (rev 02)

IOMMU Group 0 01:00.1 SATA controller [0106]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:43b7] (rev 02)

IOMMU Group 0 01:00.2 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:43b2] (rev 02)

IOMMU Group 0 02:00.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:43b4] (rev 02)

IOMMU Group 0 02:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:43b4] (rev 02)

IOMMU Group 0 02:04.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:43b4] (rev 02)

IOMMU Group 0 03:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [10ec:8168] (rev 15)

IOMMU Group 0 04:00.0 PCI bridge [0604]: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1083/1085 PCIe to PCI Bridge [1b21:1080] (rev 04)

IOMMU Group 0 06:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GK208 [GeForce GT 710B] [10de:128b] (rev a1)

IOMMU Group 0 06:00.1 Audio device [0403]: NVIDIA Corporation GK208 HDMI/DP Audio Controller [10de:0e0f] (rev a1)

IOMMU Group 1 00:02.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:1452]

IOMMU Group 2 00:03.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:1452]

IOMMU Group 2 00:03.1 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:1453]

IOMMU Group 2 07:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti] [10de:17c8] (rev a1)

IOMMU Group 2 07:00.1 Audio device [0403]: NVIDIA Corporation GM200 High Definition Audio [10de:0fb0] (rev a1)

IOMMU Group 3 00:04.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:1452]

IOMMU Group 4 00:07.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:1452]

IOMMU Group 4 00:07.1 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:1454]

IOMMU Group 4 08:00.0 Non-Essential Instrumentation [1300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:145a]

IOMMU Group 4 08:00.2 Encryption controller [1080]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:1456]

IOMMU Group 4 08:00.3 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:145c]

IOMMU Group 5 00:08.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:1452]

IOMMU Group 5 00:08.1 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:1454]

IOMMU Group 5 09:00.0 Non-Essential Instrumentation [1300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:1455]

IOMMU Group 5 09:00.2 SATA controller [0106]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] [1022:7901] (rev 51)

IOMMU Group 5 09:00.3 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:1457]

IOMMU Group 6 00:14.0 SMBus [0c05]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SMBus Controller [1022:790b] (rev 59)

IOMMU Group 6 00:14.3 ISA bridge [0601]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH LPC Bridge [1022:790e] (rev 51)

IOMMU Group 7 00:18.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:1460]

IOMMU Group 7 00:18.1 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:1461]

IOMMU Group 7 00:18.2 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:1462]

IOMMU Group 7 00:18.3 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:1463]

IOMMU Group 7 00:18.4 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:1464]

IOMMU Group 7 00:18.5 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:1465]

IOMMU Group 7 00:18.6 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:1466]

IOMMU Group 7 00:18.7 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:1467]

```

Al momento  faccio il boot con la seconda GPU, quella che dovrebbe utilizzare l'host, mentre la prima GPU è per il guest.

```
#Section "Device"

#    BusID          "07:00.0"

#    Identifier     "Device0"

#    Driver         "nvidia"

#    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

#    BoardName      "GeForce GTX 760"

#EndSection

Section "Device"

    BusID          "06:00:0"

    Identifier     "Device1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce GT 710"

EndSection

```

Con questa configurazione di X vedo l'X server sulla seconda GPU.

Ma quando avvio virt-manager, sul secondo monitor la scheda non viene vista , seppur comandata da vfio-pici

```
7:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti] [10de:17c8] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti] [1458:36b6]

        Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 41

        Memory at f6000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=32M]

        I/O ports at f000 [size=128]

        Expansion ROM at 000c0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [68] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [78] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

        Kernel driver in use: vfio-pci

        Kernel modules: nvidiafb, nvidia_drm, nvidia

```

Non riesco a capire cosa mi manchi..Last edited by dylanmc on Sun Aug 26, 2018 8:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xdarma

Se non ho capito male, gli ultimi driver nvidia rilevano l'ambiente virtualizzato e si rifiutano di funzionare.  :-(

----------

## dylanmc

Sono riuscito a virtualizzare una ubuntu e fare il passtrought, ma con windows non mi riesce  :Sad: 

E' incredibile quanto poco mi manchi  :Sad: 

----------

## dylanmc

ma nessuno "italiano" che ci abbia provato?

Sono fermo al maledetto errore 43 su windows, che non è altro che un bug volontario sui driver nvidia della stessa nvidia, che vuole vendere le quadro per questo scopo :/

Vedere che altri riescono, e non capire il motivo, mi fa deprimere.... perchè bene o male su linux me la sono cavata quasi sempre  :Sad: 

----------

## dylanmc

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Se non ho capito male, gli ultimi driver nvidia rilevano l'ambiente virtualizzato e si rifiutano di funzionare.  

 

confermo, infatti sono riuscito ieri, dopo averci riprovato solamente cambiando scheda video per eseguire il passtrought.

E' incredibile questa scelta, ma visto che posso farlo anche io posso dare addio a NVIDIA da oggi.

Se a loro va bene come scelta commerciale, che facciano  :Smile: 

Quindi metto risolto, anche se non è propriamente "risolto"  :Smile: 

----------

